# FLEET ENEMAS



## nifa (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi. Could occaisional use of fleet enemas make constipation worse? Sometimes I think i may feel worse a couple of days after taking one... but then maybe the enema had nothing to do with it. What do you think?


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Well in my personal opinion , I don't think the use of a fleet enema can cause constipation.But I am not a medical professional , and can only offer my personal input.Being that I just had my Gall Bladder removed 10/21 , I alternate between diarrhea and constipation.Foods with a high fat content can cause Diarrhea in some people.Plain white rice is good at slowing diarrhea down.My Surgeon that removed my Gall Bladder told me that a good thing for constipation is >A glass of orange juice with 2 to 3 tablespoon of milk of magnesia mixed in together.I tried it , and it gave me a normal bowel movement the following morning.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Nifa: In response to your question, I can't imagine an occasional Fleet enema plugging you up more. On the other hand, too many enemas can cause your system to slow down and get lazy, and you could get backed up from that.Personally, I dislike the Fleets. I was given a couple of them in the hospital a few years ago. They worked but made me very uncomfortable. The salt solution burned and the cramps were pretty intense for me. If I need an enema at home, I use an old fashioned bag with warm water and a little baking soda or a few swishes of baby soap if I'm soundly plugged.I'll sometimes encounter the blahs a couple of days after an enema, when I'll be uncomfortable again. I usually haven't had a BM and my system is trying to get back on schedule. That's maybe what's happening to you. Hugs, Victoria


----------



## nifa (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Angogwanon (Nov 9, 2002)

I also do the old fashion enemas with just warm water. However, enemas are on my last resort list when I haven't had a BM for over 10 days. My doctor and I have set up a plan for me to follow which has helped greatly.This plan includes using Miralax, a perscription laxative, for three days. If that doesn't work, then I can try a fleet suppository once or twice a day while continuing with the Miralax. At 7 days, I need to consider the big guns as my doctor calls them which includes the enema, magnesium citrate, or a perscription suppository.Thankfully, I don't get to the 7 day mark very often any more.I hope this information helped.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I do a warm water enima every morning before i get into the shower.If i don't,i have a lot more pain and bathroom time later.It gives me a few hours to get things done.If i have gas at night,sometimes i will do one then too because it gets rid of the gas and pain every time.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Fleet Enema's.Oh, I still close my eyes when we pass the pharmacy.Being as the last time I put a Fleet Enema into my constipated body, I was carried screaming in the most surreal pain one could never imagine, to the Emergency Room and found my self in Emergency Surgery before the day was gone, I don't do fleet enemas at all........even if it was exactlyDoctor Ordered!.............the last time I needed an enema was back in August and they did a soap enema on me in the ER.Much better than the mental torture of giving myself an enema at home.Since my Emergency surgery, I don't let 24 hours pass with out making sure I produce a bowel movement.A Bowel movement a day helps to keep the colon surgeon away.That's my motto.For me, when my bowel reached the crisis point the Fleet made it insanely worse.I take Bentyl and Miralax and the daily poop is getting better and better.Actually since they gave me some new heart meds, it's gotten better.Frequency and REGULARITY!!!!!!!That seems to be a big gut key.REGULARITY....used to wonder about that word.Now I know.Kamie


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Angowegowon (excuse spelling)When you don't go for 10 days are you in pain? Just bloated? Spasming? Feel totally plugged up? Gassy? I need to know


----------

